# oversteer



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

is it possible to get oversteer on a frontwheel drive car with just suspension modifications?

thanks in advance


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it is Grasshopper.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

could you please elaborate on that?

what would you recomend in order to achieve oversteer on a b15?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

shaolin_racer said:


> *could you please elaborate on that?
> 
> what would you recomend in order to achieve oversteer on a b15? *


Well, since I already answered your first question, it's your turn to elaborate Grasshopper. 

There are lots of ways to do it, but most of them I would not recommend for a road car.

So, do you have:

1) A road car?
2) A race car or dedicated track car?
3) A dual purpose car?

Why do you want to induce oversteer?


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

I would like to have a dual purpose car. I would also like to have a some oversteer to help with cornering. Although I'm not sure if there are any benifits to understeer on cornering. I recently purchased some new tires(Pirelli P6000) and the car seem to push alot more. 

Or would it be more benificial to get neutral handling?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My opinion is to keep your street car understeering. Leave the oversteer on the track.

You can get adjustable sway bars that allow for Jekyll/Hyde handling to some extent.

As for your tires, more air in the front.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

Will the increased air pressure help with the understeer? Or just give me less grip on the front?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

It should help with the understeer. There are lots of good books on chassis setup out there. That would be a good place to srart.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

You can tune your suspension to be more neutral with a rear swaybar. Leave the front one stock. I hear Stillen has a adjustable rear bar for the B15. Its cost about 280 but you can get it for about 240 by just haggling a bit. This alone should make your car far more neutral but still not oversteer (set the bar full soft). Also, when you put the rear bar on upgrade the bushings on the stock front bar with some urethane bushings. This should give you a fairly neutral but still safe car.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks. I think I will have to try that.


----------

